# Fonds d'écran de peintures



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à vous, je cherche un fonds d'écran macintosh classic. Quelqu'un aurait-il cela ?
Je cherche par ailleurs des fonds d'écran de peintres du 20ème siècle (comme David Hockney). Quelqu'un a-t-il cela en rayon ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Cherche ici et on a fil dédié .


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2009)

Il y a aussi des programmes dédiés comme ceux rattachés à Webshots et à ses photos ( dont certaines sont des reproductions de peintures). Perso, j'utilise depuis des années le programme Swaptop dans sa version 1.9.2 et je télécharge les images sur webshots.com.  Tout se fait tout seul !! mais ce Swaptop 1.9.2 est difficile à trouver, il fonctionne même toujours sur Léopard.


----------

